# Old Farts v Whippersnappers Venue 2016



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

Which would be your preferred?
Forest Pines is likely to be the cheapest option, with Brocket Hall next followed by Celtic Manor.

Bugger. Please ignore..... I meant to post a poll!!
Will sort out later.


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Which would be your preferred?
Forest Pines is likely to be the cheapest option, with Brocket Hall next followed by Celtic Manor.

Bugger. Please ignore..... I meant to post a poll!!
Will sort out later.


Click to expand...

You know we wouldn't ignore you Rob. 

Brocket for me, followed by Forest Pines. Celtic Manor at over 5hrs is pretty much beyond where I'd be willing to travel.


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Celtic Manor at over 5hrs is pretty much beyond where I'd be willing to travel.
		
Click to expand...

I thought that might be the case Brian, and sadly it will be for a few more too.
The more I think about it, the more I think Forest Pines will be the ideal venue.
Location is good, courses are good, and the price is favourable.
If it does end up there, I may well book myself in for an extra 18 holes on the second day together with an extra nights accommodation.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

Brockett as its close .


----------



## SammmeBee (May 26, 2015)

South is better.....


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Brockett as its close .
		
Click to expand...

I fancy Brocket Phil but I'm trying to be fair as far as the travelling is concerned. And I'm still waiting to hear back from them with a price.
I will try to phone them later.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Celtic Manor at over 5hrs is pretty much beyond where I'd be willing to travel.
		
Click to expand...

What you coming on, a pushbike?


----------



## SaintHacker (May 26, 2015)

I'd have to say Celtic/Brocket as they're both a lot nearer for me.


----------



## Hobbit (May 26, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Celtic Manor at over 5hrs is pretty much beyond where I'd be willing to travel.
		
Click to expand...




SaintHacker said:



			What you coming on, a pushbike?

Click to expand...

274 miles and over 5hrs without a stop... yes, I'd make up some time as I have a very quick pushbike, but once you've factored in a comfort break it's back over 5hrs.


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

If I'm honest, I've played Celtic Manor before, although it wasn't the 2010 course it was it's predecessor (which I understand had quite a few of the 2010 holes anyway?).
I wasn't really that impressed.
Certainly not enough to make it imperative that I drove back down there in a hurry.


----------



## ScienceBoy (May 26, 2015)

I could make forest pines but no others.

Could we make it at a par 3 course? I do well on par 3s.


----------



## Foliage Finder (May 26, 2015)

Forest Pines has my vote hands down of the suggested locations so far, location and price being the major factors.


----------



## rosecott (May 26, 2015)

I don't think you'll get much sense out of Brocket Hall at the moment.

http://www.brockethall.co/


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

rosecott said:



			I don't think you'll get much sense out of Brocket Hall at the moment.

http://www.brockethall.co/

Click to expand...

Forest Pines is looking closer and closer I reckon


----------



## pokerjoke (May 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Forest Pines is looking closer and closer I reckon


Click to expand...

Further and further for me.
Would have been up for this if it was CM


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Further and further for me.
Would have been up for this if it was CM
		
Click to expand...

Yep I can't justify it tbh - too soon after Scotland


----------



## Smiffy (May 26, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep I can't justify it tbh - too soon after Scotland
		
Click to expand...

From where you are Phil, Forest Pines is closer than Celtic Manor???


----------



## gazr99 (May 26, 2015)

Whatever is cheapest


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 26, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			From where you are Phil, Forest Pines is closer than Celtic Manor???
		
Click to expand...

If it was the year after then possibly mate but already have two trips away next year so don't want to be cheeky and go for a third


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 26, 2015)

Not too bothered depending on cost and dates


----------



## ColchesterFC (May 26, 2015)

Can I be considered as a late reserve if anyone pulls out please. Would love to say yes to this but as I won't know my work rota until probably February next year wouldn't want to say yes and then have to drop out at late notice.


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			If it was the year after then possibly mate but already have two trips away next year so don't want to be cheeky and go for a third
		
Click to expand...

So the *possible* venue not to your liking Phil?


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

ColchesterFC said:



			Can I be considered as a late reserve if anyone pulls out please. Would love to say yes to this but as I won't know my work rota until probably February next year wouldn't want to say yes and then have to drop out at late notice.
		
Click to expand...

Once I get a definitive list I will add you as a "reserve" mate.


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

I'm still in, would still prefer Brocket Hall as 1st choice because a lot can happen over the coming months, then Forest Pines 2nd choice, Celtic Manor has never really jumped out at me after reading so many different experiences.


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			I'm still in, would still prefer Brocket Hall as 1st choice because a lot can happen over the coming months, then Forest Pines 2nd choice, Celtic Manor has never really jumped out at me after reading so many different experiences.
		
Click to expand...

Robin
 I think it's fairly safe to say (after reading the above) that Brocket Hall won't be happening. The problem you have with booking a large meet like this is that you have too book a long way ahead to get your preferred dates at some of the more popular venues.
Last year, even Cooden could only offer me one date in July for this years forum event as they were already pre-booked.
I am not prepared to put a deposit down to secure an event at a venue where the future looks as shakey as it does at Brocket.
Add to that the fact that nobody could bother to phone me back yesterday for a booking enquiry that would bring them in a tidy income and I think we are down to either Forest Pines, *possibly* Celtic Manor, (although I'm in no particular rush to go back down there), with Woodhall Spa also in the frame as another "possible". 
But I'm almost certain that price is going to knock CM & WS out of the reckoning.


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2015)

I'll go with whatever is your suggestion Rob, personally, having never done Woodhall Spa that would be my favourite but that is a course on my wish list


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'll go with whatever is your suggestion Rob, personally, having never done Woodhall Spa that would be my favourite but that is a course on my wish list
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate that Woodhall Spa is a nice venue Chris (although the Hotchkin is a superb course I *personally* think that the Bracken is "not all that" especially the "early" holes) 1 nights stay with B&B and evening meal is looking like it may cost around Â£200.00 (based on this years price), which may put some people off.
Forest Pines on the other hand is likely to be in the region of Â£130 (or thereabouts).
Whilst Forest Pines is not quite up to the standard of the Hotchkin, I would certainly rate it above the Bracken at Woodhall.


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2015)

H



Smiffy said:



			I appreciate that Woodhall Spa is a nice venue Chris (although the Hotchkin is a superb course I *personally* think that the Bracken is "not all that" especially the "early" holes) 1 nights stay with B&B and evening meal is looking like it may cost around Â£200.00 (based on this years price), which may put some people off.
Forest Pines on the other hand is likely to be in the region of Â£130 (or thereabouts).
Whilst Forest Pines is not quite up to the standard of the Hotchkin, I would certainly rate it above the Bracken at Woodhall.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for the info Rob. As I say I'm ok with whatever you choose


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Yep I can't justify it tbh - too soon after Scotland
		
Click to expand...

So if it was Brocket you'd still go? 

I'm confused by some views on here and on the other thread, I accept that some people are at the extreme ends of the country and it makes a considerable difference but it comes across to me that some would rather pay circa Â£70 more if its closer by say just an additional hour to their journey than add that hour and save circa Â£70, seems a little bizarre to me, especially as its not exactly a day trip, its an overnighter!

If the course is good enough along with the accommodation for the package price and a good number of characters are meeting up to play, I'm happy to drive almost any distance! 

#JustSaying..


----------



## MadAdey (May 27, 2015)

Stadium Course at PGA West would be better for me..............:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			Stadium Course at PGA West would be better for me..............:thup:
		
Click to expand...

You play there then!
I've had experience of you at Woodhall Spa.
Dodgy handicap and hat combined


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

Fish said:



			So if it was Brocket you'd still go? 
I'm confused
		
Click to expand...

So am I!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So the *possible* venue not to your liking Phil?


Click to expand...

Smiffy - I have a number of overnight trips etc planned for next year without the wife and think this is just one too many for me. If it was Brockett or Woburn for example then I maybe could have played and stayed at home and still played but even then no guarantee 

Just too close too the Scotland trip for me I'm afraid


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Smiffy - I have a number of overnight trips etc planned for next year without the wife and think this is just one too many for me. If it was Brockett or Woburn for example then I maybe could have played and stayed at home and still played but even then no guarantee 

Just too close too the Scotland trip for me I'm afraid
		
Click to expand...

Okay mate


----------



## MadAdey (May 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			You play there then!
I've had experience of you at Woodhall Spa.
Dodgy handicap and hat combined


Click to expand...

The dodgy handicap has gone, still got the hat though....:ears:


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

MadAdey said:



			The dodgy handicap has gone, still got the hat though....:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I could live with the hat. The handicap????


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

Bit of a "No Brainer" really.
Have been in touch with Forest Pines.
Arrive Sunday 26th June. Play 18 in the afternoon, evening meal, overnight accommodation, full English breakfast, 18 holes Monday morning.
Means you only have to take one day off work.
And the best bit???.................







*Â£109.00 per person all in.*
Â£30.00 supplement for a single room.

I have reserved it.


----------



## Hobbit (May 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Bit of a "No Brainer" really.
Have been in touch with Forest Pines.
Arrive Sunday 26th June. Play 18 in the afternoon, evening meal, overnight accommodation, full English breakfast, 18 holes Monday morning.
Means you only have to take one day off work.
And the best bit???.................







*Â£109.00 per person all in.*
Â£30.00 supplement for a single room.

I have reserved it.


Click to expand...

Excellent choice sir! May I suggest a cheeky red to compliment such lavish fare.

P.S. I'll only be 57 then, and obviously a Whippersnapper!


----------



## Smiffy (May 27, 2015)

I have reserved 8 twin bedded rooms and 8 singles.
With regards the singles, there might be more available, but as I say, there is a Â£30.00 supplement.
If you require a single room, please let me know. It will *HAVE* to be a case of 1st come, 1st served, but if the numbers go above 8 I will try to secure more.

There will also be nearest the pin and longest drive competitions during both rounds, and buggies are available for those that require them, although if I remember correctly the course is fairly flat and there's not too much walking green to tee.

No deposits required yet, but I will obviously require some sort of financial commitment as we go along.

Rob
* 
1. SMIFFY
2. LEFTIE (SINGLE ROOM)
3. HOBBIT
*


----------



## Region3 (May 27, 2015)

All sounds splendid. :clap:

I'm in please, with a single room.

Obviously in the athletes team.


----------



## Hobbit (May 27, 2015)

Single for me please Rob.


----------



## Midnight (May 27, 2015)

Can you stick me down as a reserve please mate, will check dates with work.

Cracking deal , well done for taking the reigns mate.


----------



## sandmagnet (May 27, 2015)

bit to long for me rob but thanks for offer:thup:


----------



## Fish (May 27, 2015)

I'm 100% in and a single room for me please. 

Well done chap


----------



## ruff-driver (May 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I have reserved 8 twin bedded rooms and 8 singles.
With regards the singles, there might be more available, but as I say, there is a Â£30.00 supplement.
If you require a single room, please let me know. It will *HAVE* to be a case of 1st come, 1st served, but if the numbers go above 8 I will try to secure more.

There will also be nearest the pin and longest drive competitions during both rounds, and buggies are available for those that require them, although if I remember correctly the course is fairly flat and there's not too much walking green to tee.

No deposits required yet, but I will obviously require some sort of financial commitment as we go along.

Rob
* 
1. SMIFFY
2. LEFTIE (SINGLE ROOM)
3. HOBBIT
*

Click to expand...

Yes please, for definite, don't mind sharing, earplugs will be provided to my roomie  for my snoring


----------



## Khamelion (May 27, 2015)

Stick me down as well , single room for me too also please and if I get the room next to Hobbit could you ask the venue to sound proof the walls. The snoring makes two rutting walrus sound positively serene.


----------



## LIG (May 27, 2015)

I'm in Rob! :thup:

I snore for Eng.... er, Great Brit... errr!    Well, I'm certain I would represent *The Earth* as Captain of the "Earthquake Starters" in a galactic competition to honour the snore-i-est being.

What I mean is, I think it's best for my team if I have a single room!


----------



## chrisd (May 27, 2015)

I count me in please and a single would be great. Thanks for putting in the work on this Rob!


----------



## rosecott (May 27, 2015)

Region3 said:



			All sounds splendid. :clap:

I'm in please, with a single room.

*Obviously in the athletes team*.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you're eligible for the Old Farts.


----------



## rosecott (May 27, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Yes please, for definite, don't mind sharing, earplugs will be provided to my roomie  for my snoring 

Click to expand...

I'm in. Anyone who has shared with me in the past will definitely be willing to pay the extra Â£30 single supplement for me to make sure they don't have to listen to my snoring.

Perhaps we could have a Farts v Whippersnappers snoring contest.


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 27, 2015)

I'm in and i'll i don't mind sharing to keep my cost down. As long as she's young and at least a 4/10!


----------



## ruff-driver (May 27, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			I'm in and i'll i don't mind sharing to keep my cost down. As long as she's young and at least a 4/10!
		
Click to expand...

Sorted for you :thup:


----------



## full_throttle (May 27, 2015)

I'll give you some money at Gainsborough if that's sufficient. 

looking at the entrants so far I'm sure to be in the younger team


----------



## MadAdey (May 27, 2015)

full_throttle said:



			I'll give you some money at Gainsborough if that's sufficient. 

looking at the entrants so far I'm sure to be in the younger team
		
Click to expand...

Didnt realize then average age was was going be that old Rob........


----------



## mashleyR7 (May 27, 2015)

ruff-driver said:



			Sorted for you :thup:





Click to expand...

She's a 7!


----------



## upsidedown (May 27, 2015)

Have  a great time all those who go for it , alas will be away on holiday that weekend


----------



## Crow (May 27, 2015)

Sounds great Rob, put me down please with a single room if there are any left.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 27, 2015)

Thread closed, please see the Definitive thread instead


----------

